# Bannock



## OldCootHillbilly

Here be a few recipe's fer bannock bread, which given hard times would be a doable bread cause the ingriedients er perty basic an ya can fry it in a cast iron pan.

Basic Bannock

1 C flour
1 tsp baking pwoder
1/4 tsp salt
3 Tbl margarine/butter/lard
2 Tbl Skim milk powder (optional)

Sift together the dry ingredients. Cut in the margarine until the mixture resembles a coarse meal (at this point it can be sealed in a plastic bag for field use). Grease an heat a frying pan. Working quickly, add enough COLD water to the pre-packaged dry mix to make a firm dough. Once the water is thoroughly mixed into the dough, form the dough into cakes about 1/2 inch thick. Dust the cakes lightly with flour to make them esier to handle. Lay the bannock cakes in the warm frying pan. Hold them over the heat, totating the pan a little. Once a bottom crust has formed and the dough has hardened enough to hold together, you can turn the bannock cakes. Cooking takes 12-15 minutes. If you are in the field and you don't have a frying pan, make a thicker dough by adding less water and roll the dough into a long ribbon (no wider thean 1 inch). Wind this around a preheated green, hardwood stick and cook about 8 inches over a fire, turning occasionally, until the bannock is cooked.

Here be another good one, if ya have dehydrated sweet corn an a mill ya can make corn meal an use it here:

Corn-flour Bannock

2 3/4 C corn flour (meal)
2 Tbl baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
3 Tbl lard
2/3 C water

Stir and blend together the flour, baking powder and salt. With two knives, finely cut in the lard. Then gradually stir in the water. Stir with a fork to make a soft, slightly sticky dough. Turn dough on a lightly floured surface and knead gently 8-10 times. Roll out or pat 1/2 inch thick, or flatten dough to fit frying pan. Cook in frying pan on hot ashes over an open fire (turning to brown both sides), for approximately 12-15 minutes, or until golden brown. Cut and serve with butter. Makes 1 loaf.

Edit: I found this takes more water then what the recipe calls fer. Also, make em thinner, 1/4 inch seems ta be better an cook em crisp. If they be mushy at all on the inside they ain't worth eatin.


----------



## azurevirus

From what I have read up and been told of Bannock...it can be fixed many ways...I want to try to make some here within the next few days


----------



## sunny

The nice thing about bannock is that it can be changed up to suit whatever you've been able to gather that day. Sweetened with berries or add nuts etc.
The Australians bake it...lightly grease and flour a medium size billy can. Flatten batter into bottem of the can. In a larger billy can place 3 stones and put medium one into it so that air can circulate. Suspend over camp fire at a height where you can hold your hand for only 4 seconds. Leave for 30 to 40 minutes. Yummy.


----------



## BizzyB

Anything that can be fried in a cast iron pan qualifies as mana from heaven. Just saying.


----------



## goshengirl

And here I thought Bannock was a ghost town in Montana...


----------



## vn6869

goshengirl said:


> And here I thought Bannock was a ghost town in Montana...


May have been where it was "discovered" ?

Buy recipes date from pre-civil war. . . .I believe.


----------



## NaeKid

I was always told that Bannock is the name of an "un-scorred" scone, and a scone is the name given to a cut bannock.

Edit: Checked Wiki and found it's history: Scone (bread) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## twiggie

vn6869 said:


> May have been where it was "discovered" ?
> 
> Buy recipes date from pre-civil war. . . .I believe.


Bannock bread is a centuries old tradition from Ireland, used predominately during celtic festivals year round with ingredients being changed depending on what festival was being celebrated and which grains were most readily available. 
The name has also been used in reference to a fried bread made by indigenous Americans, but the name bannock was adopted from the Scots or the Irish that had immigrated here.


----------

